
Nightwatch.js Runner with UI Like Cypress.io - matusszabo
https://testissimo.io/
======
ricardobeat
Seems like vaporware calling itself 'open-source' while requiring e-mails for
private beta access?

~~~
matusszabo
Sorry for the unclear info. "Private beta" was replaced by the waiting list.
It will be open source. We need to invest our time to finish and publish it,
therefore we need some quantitative feedback from the community. Should I
rewrite texts to be more clear? What do you think? Thank you.

~~~
ricardobeat
Sorry if that was too rude - the sparseness of the page, a couple typos, and
the lack of available source put me off. I'd recommend just publishing what
you have and developing in the open. The success of Cypress is a strong
indicative there is a market for this already.

